# Rock Stomp(Wyandotte, far NE Oklahoma)



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

me and a few buddies are going to this event for the 1st time so im not sure how good it is. there will be mud/trail riding for the ATV/UTV and rock/trail/mud riding for the trucks n jeeps. we will be heading out there either friday night March 2nd or buttcrack of dawn Sat march 3rd(will know closer to the event). just thowing it out there for those that live some what close to far NE oklahoma that might wanna join us. if you want to meet up out there let me know so we can make plans to meet up. here is the link to the events website for some info. http://www.ddaypark.com/off-road/fall-off-road-invasion/


----------

